# I need to share a ride for Tuna, Wahoo, Mahi.



## steelbait (Apr 26, 2010)

My son get's from Dec. 21 thru Jan. 9 off from school. I'd like to take him way out for the big fish, but I can't afford a charter just for us two. I would like to hook up with some others to defray the cost of a commercial charter, or if a private boat would take us for a share of the fuel. We live near Panama City, FL and could go out pretty much anywhere in Florida to Louisiana. Thanks.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

you might want to look into a walk on trip, I know most the boats in destin with set you up with other people for free.


----------

